# Copper look gutters but not as expensive ?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you want the bright copper look? the brown is what copper looks like in a few years,patina green is what it looks like after many years,copper has an ever changing ''living'' finish what color do you want to live with


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Good point
What I really want is something that is not white that will soak up the southern sun
Not every winter....but with the right snowstorm the gutters get filled & then melt & freeze

The copper look alum "penny" they say always looks like copper
I know the brownish look of copper, that is OK
Green I dunno

I guess I also need to ask the wife what she wants
Not sure if she cares


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

*Copper Penny Aluminum is a painted aluminum product that has the appearance of new copper and is then finished with a high-gloss coat for an authentic copper look.

*The copper penny gutters I've seen are the lighter gauge (.027 vs .032) aluminum. If they were .032 then the price would likely be just slightly less than real copper. They also don't verdigris. They don't look "authentic" to me, but they also don't look bad, IMHO.

I guess the dark color idea might help with the melt a little. I wouldn't count on it much, though.

*I'm also debating letting the top part of the roof over the sunroom (16' on left) simply overflow onto the sunroom roof -16' long 
The roof to the right would drain to the right & a rain water recovery system
The addition roof is oover 30' long....so the lower gutter would be draining 32' of roof*

I'd need a view from the other angle to make the call, but that's 9-10 sq. of roof. 6" gutter with two 4" downspouts would probably work.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a door to the roof from the attic
So no ladder needed to get up there
Are "standard" gutters from HD .027" ...or lighter ?

The copper gutters I have seen were $80 per 10'

The penny type I have seen are $25 per 10' ? - 6"


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

.027 copper penny - $2.16/ft
16 oz copper - $8.32/ft
26 ga - copper clad stainless steel - $6.56/ft

I haven't been in a HD for years, but I guess that's probably right (.027).


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

house is looking really good:thumbsup:you could use a color close to the siding color


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks....its getting there
Outside is looking much better this year...started in March 
A lot of junk going to the dump too
Siding has been a big change

Blue gutters...that would be different
I think I will look into local gutter companies & see what they have for colors

I wish Lumber Co I like was closer....but its over 1/2 an hour on back roads to get there
House had the vinyl gutters already...I added the same to the sunroom (17') to match


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

dave, what is that odd little outset bit of siding to the left of the extension ladder starting above the sliding door and going up to between the windows?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

nap said:


> dave, what is that odd little outset bit of siding to the left of the extension ladder starting above the sliding door and going up to between the windows?


Thats for a solar heating system


----------

